# bean supplier smallish coffee shop/espresso bar



## Somnophore (Jul 3, 2013)

my friend is setting up a small espresso bar/coffee shop and is looking at bean suppliers, im no expert but recommended HasBean as I personally like their coffee, anyone who runs a shop or who has experience of different suppliers recommend some good quality high end beans, the shop wants to be pitched as a high quality espresso bar so need something good.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Is it to be based in Chester - place certainly needs some decent coffee. HB are great but your friend would be well advised to try out a whole range of suppliers to see what he likes. It's a good idea to have a guest roaster on - that way, you can ring the changes but it means more effort and expense, e.g. another grinder.


----------



## Somnophore (Jul 3, 2013)

No, i dont want to disclose the locations yet, its within 25 miles or so of manchester. Chester has a couple of good coffee places though, Harvest Moon and Jaunty Goat are both good.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Tried Harvest Moon few months ago - beans they were using were naff. Said they were going into home roasting. Will check it out again when I'm over. Don't know Jaunty Goat - where are they?


----------



## Somnophore (Jul 3, 2013)

they usually have a guest bean, theyre pretty good but i guess it depends whos on, Dale is good, and Carlotta is super hot lol worth going in just to chat to her haha. Jaunty Goat is on Bridge street not far from the King Kabs Taxi rank. Where are you from? says north west, can you recommend any good places, i like to try new shops and can do bit of market research for my friend


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Pm me your address and I'll send you some sample beans

Andy


----------



## Somnophore (Jul 3, 2013)

done, thanks, that would be very helpful, i can discuss them with him when they arrive, hes getting his machine this week i think so can try them out


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Somnophore said:


> they usually have a guest bean, theyre pretty good but i guess it depends whos on, Dale is good, and Carlotta is super hot lol worth going in just to chat to her haha. Jaunty Goat is on Bridge street not far from the King Kabs Taxi rank. Where are you from? says north west, can you recommend any good places, i like to try new shops and can do bit of market research for my friend


I'm in Preston - no decent coffee there. Recommend a trip over to Manchester and try out:

North Tea Power - Tib St - HasBean

Caffeine and Co - Spinningfields - near Carluccio's - Square Mile and guest roasts, e.g. North Star

Takk - Tarrif St - Workshop and guest roasts - The Barn, Berlin - well worth a try

Grindmaster - Victoria Bridge (it's a pop up venu) also have a cart in a shop on Deansgate near the entrance to Virgin cinema complex. Worth visiting just to see the beautiful two lever Arduino restored and supplied by our very own lever legend, Coffeechap.


----------



## Somnophore (Jul 3, 2013)

yeah keep meaning to north tea power, will get over next week probably, will check a few out, i did a coffee tour of birmingham in a day last year, too much caffeine, lol


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

NTP are Square Mile too (filter), plus a guest espresso usually.

Very worth checking out.


----------

